# تحليل الإنهيار (Failure Aِnalysis )



## محمد حمزه (5 يونيو 2006)

هذا ملف باللغة العربية عن تحليل الإنهيار ( Failure Analysis ) :


----------



## محمد حمزه (19 يونيو 2006)

لو في أي واحد عنده مشاركات تحت هذا البند فليتفضل مشكورا بطرحها ...... فهذا العلم واسع ...
قال الله تعالى " وما أوتيتم من العلم إلا قليلا "


----------



## لجين السمرى (7 سبتمبر 2006)

تحليل رائع ؛ جزاك الله خير.
اريد اضافة انه لتقليل فرص الانهيار تتم الحسابات على اساس معامل الامان.
منذ فترة كان يراعى فرض معامل امان كبير مما يسبب اهدار للمادة ؛ الاتجاه الان لتقليل قيمة معامل الامان بغرض توفير المادة اعتمادا على التقدم الكبير فى مجال الاختبارات غير الاتلافية اللتى تتم بشكل دورى لاكتشاف العيوب واصلاحها قبل حدوث انهيار.


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (8 سبتمبر 2006)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mhhalim_eng (8 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيراً على مشاركتك المفيده
و برجاء الإستمرار


----------



## mhhalim_eng (8 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيراً على مشاركتك المفيده
و برجاء الإستمرار


----------



## Ahmed Gamal3 (30 أبريل 2007)

شكر خاص جدا على الموضع الشيق


----------



## الأمير أمير (8 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيراً على مشاركتك المفيده
و برجاء الإستمرار


----------



## سليمان1 (3 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم 

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

